# The best sequence diagram editor for FreeBSD



## alie (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

What is the best sequence diagram editor for FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure about sequence diagrams but I use graphics/dia for a lot of network diagrams. It's pretty much an open-source Visio.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 9, 2012)

Concur with my Dutch neighbor, SirDice. graphics/dia works pretty good. I have used it a lot in my Ph.D thesis. You can probably check the following page for comparing features of various programs and their availability (open source/commerical etc.)

List of UML tools


----------



## vand777 (Jan 9, 2012)

Agree 100%. graphics/dia is a good tool for these purposes. I use it even on Windows.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dia is one of the most used, since it can be run also easily on other operating systems. There is also Kivio that is a KDE based program which works pretty well. Also Umbrello works fine for most diagrams.


----------



## alie (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you guys for the recommendation, graphics/dia works really good and meets my requirements.


----------

